# Delaware Camp; commentary, not really a review...



## dearnis.com (Oct 19, 2003)

Well, the first Delaware WMAA camp has come to a close.  I missed th elast due due to work (though I was able to sneak in and spend a few minutes this morning as things got underway...)

I spent way too much time off the mat dealing with the things that come up, but to give a quick overview...

Datu Hartman spent a fair amount of time reviewing material and emphasizing WMAA "official" versions as opposed to the myriad variations out and about.  His focus was on the double-action abaniko (pick your spelling...), obstruction removal, and lock flow.  In addition, Datu Hartman focused on tip control, sharp chambers, and picking the clearest path to the target.  The material may have been 'basic' (read fundamental), but watching everyone's technique grow sharper and more focused through the sessions proved the importance if stressing basics.

My friend Rich Parsons continued the theme of basic but critical material with an emphasis on the six- and ten- count drills (also with some refinement by Datu Hartman).  For those who don't Rich personally he is a truly fun arniasador to work with, and one of the most humble martial artists I have ever met.

Anding DeLeon, assisted by students TC and Noah, shared his insights on siniwalli and timing (unfortunately his sessions coinsided with me driving people to the train station and moving furniture, so I will leave the detailed commentary to others).  I was fortunate enough to spend some time with our Texas guests.  GM De Leon was a truly pleasant person, and I can't thank him enough for sharing his memories and stories of remy Presas.

Rick Manglinong once again combined a dynamite knowledge of double-stick application with a gift for teaching and refining footwork.  It is always a pleasure to have Rick on the mat.

Also joining us for the weekend was Datu Bong Jornales.  Suffice it to say Datu Bong introduced me to a new dimension of figure 8 movements...  more on that when I have more time.

We had approximately 30 attend the camp, and I heard nothing but positives about the instructors and the instruction.  I do want to especially thank my students from Delaware and from the University of Pennsylvania Club for their support and energy.

Much credit goes to co-host Sal Todaro.  Sal took on many of the headaches of  coordinating the camp whiel I dealt with my work and travel issues.  Sal topped things off with the sumo tournament following our banquet.  (more on that by others, I am sure.)

More to follow, but great job by all!!
Chad


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 19, 2003)

Awesome! I was upset that I missed you guys due to scheduling conflicts. It sounded like a great time, though!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dearnis.com _
> *
> My friend Rich Parsons continued the theme of basic but critical material with an emphasis on the six- and ten- count drills (also with some refinement by Datu Hartman).  For those who don't Rich personally he is a truly fun arniasador to work with, and one of the most humble martial artists I have ever met.
> 
> ...



Chad, thank you for the kind words. I enjoyed myself and the priviledge that you and Sal extended to me, the offer of teaching at your event.

More Later, after sleep and I am home  
:asian:


----------



## DanRyunAndrew (Oct 20, 2003)

This brief note pretty much sums it up for me. I sent this out to everyone of the Instructors that I could find an email listing for:


Gentlemen,

This brief note cannot express the sincere appreciation for sharing your time, and knowledge, with those of us who attended the 1st Annual WMAA East Coast Fall Camp this past weekend in Wilmington, DE

In addition to the superior quality of the training, I was also honored to get to know several of you on a more personal basis. Somewhere between the 6-count Drill, and the Sumo Wrestling at the banquet, I got hooked on Modern Arnis!  I have all of you to thank for that!

Respectfully,

Andrew M. Goodwin


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DanRyunAndrew _
> *This brief note pretty much sums it up for me. I sent this out to everyone of the Instructors that I could find an email listing for:
> 
> 
> ...




:asian:


----------



## Dan Anderson (Oct 20, 2003)

Chad,
Congratulations on your camp.  Finances kept me away and rats - it sounded like a good time was had by all.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Cebu West (Oct 20, 2003)

I'm just coming off of brain overload from logistics and training so as soon as I can put into words the fabulous camp we had I'll share them with you.

SAL


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 27, 2003)

Pictures can be found at cebuwest.com

Enjoy
:asian:


----------



## gurotc (Oct 29, 2003)

Greetings to all,

I would like to thank GM Anding de Leon for allowing my son (Noah) and I to assist him at the Delaware camp, words cannot express how I feel about you and what you've done for me and my family.  To the camp instructors and participants, it was an honor to be in your presence.  I was truly touch by the camaraderie at this camp.  To Datu Tim (U da Man) Hartman (my new name for you  your dedication to the art and your loyalty to your instructor is what martial arts is all about.  My first instructor in the Filipino arts, Master Galo D. Lalic, use to quote a saying that I still use today "When a leopard dies he leaves his spots, a man, he leaves his reputation."  Speaking for myself and Noah we're glad we met you and look forward to our next fellowship.  To GM Bong Journals, I will never forget our first meeting and look forward to the next one.  Your wisdom and insight into "our thing" is a constant reminder of why I do what I do salamat po Kuya.  Guro Rick Maglinong, thanks for making me feel smarter than I really am.  You make every thing "seem" (I use that term lightly) easy.  I feel privilege to call you friend, salamat po Kapatid.  To Guro Rich Parsons, thanks for makings us feel at home, I hope you know that you're stuck with Noah now.  I trying to figure out now how I can get you to feed him, seriously thanks for everything.  To the ADVON Team (you military monsters know that term) Chad, Sal and Gregory, without you I'm sure the seminar would not have run as smoothly, thanks for doing the job(s) nobody volunteers to do.  By the way the food was excellent.  To those I didn't menton but didn't forget, it was my pleasure to meet you all, Steve, thanks for letting me know that old school tough guys don't die they move to Indiana  I look forward to seeing you all again, Maraming Salamat!!!


Guro T.C. Jones, Director
International Arnis de Leon Federation - IADLF
Garland Martial Arts Center - School/IADLF headquarters
107-B N. First Street
Garland, Texas 75040
Tel: 972/494-1663
Website: www.arnisdeleon.com
E-mail: IADLF@yahoo.com


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gurotc _
> * To Datu Tim (U da Man) Hartman (my new name for you  your dedication to the art and your loyalty to your instructor is what martial arts is all about.  My first instructor in the Filipino arts, Master Galo D. Lalic, use to quote a saying that I still use today "When a leopard dies he leaves his spots, a man, he leaves his reputation."  Speaking for myself and Noah we're glad we met you and look forward to our next fellowship.*




:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 29, 2003)

Guro TC,

Welcome to Martial Talk!

I am glad we met and had a chance to share with each other. It was enjoyable!

As to feeding Noah, oh boy, I am not sure I could afford to pay the bill for a teenage young man. 

Noah was fun to work and play with .

Thank You Sir for the kind words to myself and everyone else.

:asian:


----------



## Dan Anderson (Oct 29, 2003)

Guro TC,

I read your post and it reminded me of the first times I'd met Bong Jornales, Rick Manglinong and Rich Parsons (I already knew Tim).  They are all a great number of guys and you were indeed, fortunate to make their acquaintances.  It sounds like Chad and Sal did great in making the event go right.  Congratulations, guys!

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------

